# GTX560 and Corsair VX550



## Reaper_vivek (Sep 20, 2011)

I bought MSI 560GTX 2 days ago...and I am currently using my 6 month old Corsair VX550 PSU....

I was gaming for 3 continuous hours yesterday and suddenly the display went blank...the PC was running fine with the system sounds being played on the background but no display...I figured the GPU might have caused it...restarted it and played COD4 and then again the same thing...but this time just a few seconds after I started playing it...It is not the GFX(I suppose) as I was gaming casually before yesterday and for long hours....

I don't think it's overheating as the GPu has 2 fans...and they are almost silent...

Can it be because of the PSU not being able to suffice GFX's power requirements at load...
I checked the thread of GPU and PSU table..and I don't think my PSU is not capable...
what can be the issue


----------



## Terabyte (Sep 20, 2011)

^VX550W is easily capable of handling GTX560.
First run your processor at stock speeds.
Have you overclocked anything else?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 20, 2011)

*@ Reaper_vivek*

GPU is most probably faulty. 

Refer *this*.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Sep 20, 2011)

@terabyte I did run it on stock speed but still the same...
It worked flawlessly for a day...but since yesterday I'm facing this problem..I tried BFBC2 and after few minutes the screen goes while with only the cursor visible...sometimes it recovers from it while mostly I get looped game sound with "No Signal" error being displayed on the monitor...the HDD's and everything else is fine...

the gfx isn't overheating I touched the surface after shutting down instantly..and it was only a li'l warm....

@vickybat I too think it's the GPU...because moments ago..when i restarted again...the images was jagged, unclear pixelated and the resolution was set at 640*480 while the lowest my display goes is 800*600....

Who are in charge of servicing MSI in India..preferably in Delhi and lucknow?


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 20, 2011)

@Reaper_vivek, did you try updating the drivers.

I had faced the same issues some of the resolution being set to 800x600 in my 7600GS some 2-3 times. After that i did update the drivers for the card, from then on it never happened again.

May be you can try updating the graphics card drivers and check once.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 20, 2011)

VX550 will handle that without any issues. So don't worry about that.

Also can you check whats the Temp when you game?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

> I don't think it's overheating as the GPu has 2 fans...and they are almost silent...



Well, increase GPU fan speed manually to 75-80% 
See & post the result.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Sep 21, 2011)

I can't do anything. I checked with various driver versions...now windows runs at 640*480..so I can't change or run anything else..I cannot access the control panel or Afterburner to adjust the fan speeds..and the system crashed while gaming earlier so there's no way to record temperatures from windows...

I'm currently using my old 5770 to log in...I will do a clean format of my OS drive and see if it helps...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

The card is faulty rma it.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 21, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> *@vickybat* I too think it's the GPU...because moments ago..when i restarted again...the images was jagged, unclear pixelated and the resolution was set at 640*480 while the lowest my display goes is 800*600....
> 
> Who are in charge of servicing MSI in India..preferably in Delhi and lucknow?



Check the following:

*Lucknow*

Address : RMA Centre 40, Chandralok Colony, Kaporthala Aligani Lucknow -226 020

Mr. Jaikishore Upadhay

Tel : 0522-2324478

Fax : 0522-2374478

Email : rma.lucknow@digisol.com,
jaikishore.upadhay@digisol.com

*Delhi*

Address : Digicare Service Center office #410, Digicare Service Center, office #410, 4th floor modi tower, Nehru Place, New Delhi - 110019

Mr. Suraj Prakash

Mobile : 09971353335

Office Tel : 40516509 / 26426504 / 26446523

Email : suraj.prakash@digisol.com,
rma.nehruplace@digisol.com


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 21, 2011)

As this GPU is only 2-4 days old, go to shopkeeper and ask for replacement


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Sep 21, 2011)

they promised a replacement..but I bought it from SMC International in New Delhi, and I live in Lucknow...It will take a lot of time to get there..

I reinstalled windows and when I install any driver version I get this. the resolution is set at 640*480 and I can't change it..
*i55.tinypic.com/346l254.jpg

and when I remove the drivers it goes back to "Standard VGA adapter" running at 800*600..Almost all drivers give out the message "Could not detect Nvidia Hardware" while DXDIAG shows Chip type as Nvidia in Display tab.

so is it the drivers or my card really is messed up?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 21, 2011)

Your card is really faulty. RMA it.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeap i think so.i also used to purchase every hardware from smc.at smc there is a guy gaurav, he is a technical staff over there,you have call him and explain your problem if he thinks there is an problem in gpu he ask u to send it back then there is a guy mahesh he look after RMA proccess at smc, you have to call him regarding progress in your case.
TIPS-if you want your replacement early then you have to call mahesh everyday and make a email to smc every alternate day


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Sep 21, 2011)

Mahesh isn't working there anymore. and they did ask me to send it to them for replacments but I wanted to make sure if I can correct the problems. as it will take days maybe weeks to get it replaced...

I'm getting an error 43 in device manager. "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"

waiting for the RMA support people (id's given by vickybat) to reply.


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2011)

Bad card.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree, all u can do is to sent to RMA


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> I can't do anything. I checked with various driver versions...now windows runs at 640*480..so I can't change or run anything else..I cannot access the control panel or Afterburner to adjust the fan speeds..and the system crashed while gaming earlier so there's no way to record temperatures from windows...
> 
> I'm currently using my old 5770 to log in...I will do a clean format of my OS drive and see if it helps...



then your card is bad.. Send it to RMA.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dude, I had this exact same problem. Refer to the thread I posted :

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/145460-gtx-560ti-not-working.html*

And yes, it was a GTX560 Ti and it was also from SMC International  . Card was around 5 months old. SMC didn't ask me to send it back to them , but redirected me to the RMA centre in Chennai.

Now , here's the catch. I took the card to the RMA centre here in Chennai , and when the technician plugged it into his motherboard..it was working fine! The display was coming normally, I really had no clue wtf was going on. He told me to return it in case the problem repeated itself.

So, I took it home...and I had normal display. But then the motherboard decided to die out after 2 hours  . Still waiting for the mobo RMA. I'll post an update here and on my thread after I receive the board on friday.

Reaper_Vivek , I really don't think it's a PSU issue considering the fact that I was able to run it for 5 months on a Corsair VX450W. I'm planning on upgrading it to a TX750W as soon as the board returns though.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 17, 2011)

I got my 560 replaced, finally..and it's working all fine now..going to put this card to it's limits..as I currently am running at 930/1860/2200 clocks


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ Congrats!! Its nice to hear that your card is replaced.


----------

